# Baby Bjorn - good for newborns?



## milopup (Oct 24, 2006)

I posted another thread about what is a good sling for newborns - I had thought a pouch would be the easiest, but someone mentioned the Baby Bjorn. I had always thought the Baby Bjorn was for older babies, but I guess I was wrong.

Do you like your Baby Bjorn for your newborns?

thanks.


----------



## BeBe123 (May 25, 2006)

Nope. I think it causes problems for baby's pelvis and hips. I wouldn't wanna be suspended by my crotch...so i wouldn't do that to my babe.

Pouches are GREAT for newborns...wraps and ring slings are great too.

ETA. If you visit TBW you will find alot of great info!


----------



## jbmill2 (Oct 15, 2006)

no no no. not when there are so many other options that don't put pressure on the developing spine and hips. IMO they are really overpriced as well (got one as a gift and never used it). They also don't support a newborn's head very well. I would never use one for a newborn.


----------



## milopup (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks - I guess I am still back to square one then for what to get - I need a foolproof "babywearing for dummies" type of sling.


----------



## cassiemommy (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree that a pouch would be the easiest for a newborn. THere are only so many "wrong" ways to wear one vs some of the other carriers out there!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd go for a pouch.

-Angela


----------



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milopup* 
Thanks - I guess I am still back to square one then for what to get - I need a foolproof "babywearing for dummies" type of sling.









Hey, don't feel bad...we ALL started somewhere. I received a bjorn as a gift (I asked for one) But my Husband said "That doesn't look comfy for the baby I don't like it." I was surprised because I thought EVERyone uses bjorns! They must be comfy and safe







: Well, that led me to a google search of baby carriers, and that's how I learned about babywearing and the like! I say good for you, I'm glad you want to wear your baby. I started out with a Hotsling and a BabyHawk and I am really glad I went with that combination. The Hotsling was nice when I rocked her a lot when she was little because there are no ties or anything to lean back against. The BabyHawk is great when they're little you can't even tell there's a baby in there! I love them both and highly recommend them. At least you found out before you had one to return







Good luck, let us know what you get!


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Nope, absolutely do not recommend the Bjorn for any age.

I agree that a pouch might just be a "foolproof" sling for you. Another good option is a Moby wrap but it may seem a bit overwhelming. It's fantastic once you've got the tying down which is not hard at all.


----------



## rrandle (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cece* 
Hey, don't feel bad...we ALL started somewhere. I received a bjorn as a gift (I asked for one) But my Husband said "That doesn't look comfy for the baby I don't like it." I was surprised because I thought EVERyone uses bjorns! They must be comfy and safe







: Well, that led me to a google search of baby carriers, and that's how I learned about babywearing and the like! I say good for you, I'm glad you want to wear your baby. I started out with a Hotsling and a BabyHawk and I am really glad I went with that combination. The Hotsling was nice when I rocked her a lot when she was little because there are no ties or anything to lean back against. The BabyHawk is great when they're little you can't even tell there's a baby in there! I love them both and highly recommend them. At least you found out before you had one to return







Good luck, let us know what you get!

Good Post CeCe


----------



## sunshine*girl (Jun 22, 2004)

I live in Stockholm-baby björn mecca. I hate them with a passion and I swear I lose precious years off my life every time I see a wee wee baby in one. I asked an online Chiro friend her opinion and this is what she wrote:

Quote:

We discussed this just a few weeks ago in a series of pediatric classes I'm taking. The problem with the baby bjorn is the amount that it separates and turns out the hips, and also that it puts the child into a vertical weight bearing position before the spine has matured enough to take the weight in that direction. Usually a child's spine is ready to take vertical axial weight bearing when the child is able to sit by themselves. Nature just plans it that way.

So what's the best baby carrier? Well, in the best of all worlds, get 4 or 5 different ones and rotate through. A sling is fabulous, but tough on the mom. There are all kinds of wraps these days that get my vote. But the important thing is to not just use the same one all the time, or the baby's body adapts to that particular position, and while they are growing so much, it's better if they don't adapt to one particular posture.

I asked her about the "sling is tough on mom" statement and she said that it CAN be hard on some moms due to resting on a single shoulder. I think though if you have a properly fitting sling it shouldn't be a problem. I only had pain when I was wearing my sling too high, basically on my neck.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Bjorns are good for no one. Ignore whoever is making that suggestion, and continue forth in your quest for your perfect first sling.







My first was a hotsling pouch. Then I got into wraps. Then I got into mei tais. Now I'm all about my ergo.


----------



## desultory (Jan 25, 2006)

Nope, not a good choice! I used one for my babies when they were a bit older, but not sitting up yet. I hadn't heard about the problems with them, and my kids don't seem to have suffered ill effects, but buying a long piece of fabric and learning to tie it has been so much better for me than the bb, which you can't use for long anyway. My wrap was clearance fabric, so super-cheap and it's lots more comfortable. Try peppermint.com for instructions on different ways to tie a wrap -- you don't even have to buy a ready-made one -- like I said, mine was 3 yds of fabric at 1.99 a yard!! I think if you google you can also find instructions for making a simple pouch. My babies never liked being in slings that held them reclined, so I had to wait until they were a bit older myself, which was frustrating. Even now I alternate with the stroller because the carry that my 6 mo. old likes is the cross-carry, which is also a 'straddle' position. Good luck!


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm looking for the same type of thing! I didnt sling with my son because the one I had was too complicated and difficult - so he was in my arms all the time. Not an option for number 2 as I have to have my arms free to take care of number 1!

I *think* I have decided on a Hotsling - according to what I've ready, they are as easy as you get.

Melanie


----------



## milopup (Oct 24, 2006)

I really appreciate all the posts, they have been so helpful. Had a couple of more questions:

1) Is the Ergo with the infant insert suitable for newborns?
2) Any suggestions for Hot Slings sizing if I am between sizes?

Thanks again.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

They are really good for reflux babies who can't have pressure on their tummies. Otherwise, yeah, find something else.

For those of you who are againt the Bjorn because of spine development, would you also be against a Mei Tei type carrier that puts a newborn in the same position? Or an Ergo or Baby Trekker? Just wondering.


----------



## sunshine*girl (Jun 22, 2004)

I personally wouldn't put a newborn in a mei tai or Ergo.


----------



## luv my lil pearl (Oct 10, 2004)

I use a padded ring sling - and I didn't think I would figure it out, but I looked at a few instructional websites and just practiced a lot one day - and now my friends are asking me to show them how to sling!!

This site was a great help to me w/ its video clips:
http://zolowear.com/Wearing.aspx


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*Now i do feel like thw worlds worst mum







: i used a baby bjorn carrrier for both my ds Cameron and dd Caitlin and thought it was good i didn't know it could cause harm







i read good reviews so thought it would be good to have so when saw one quite cheap on ebay asked my mum to buy it for me
*


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma* 
For those of you who are againt the Bjorn because of spine development, would you also be against a Mei Tei type carrier that puts a newborn in the same position? Or an Ergo or Baby Trekker? Just wondering.

I put my son in a mei tai starting when he was a few weeks old. Between his size and a fubared hip on my part, it worked better than the sling I had planned on using. I tucked his feet up froggie-style like you do with a sling until he was big enough to want them out.

My understanding is that the wide base of the mei tai -- extending from knee to knee across the bottom -- is supportive of the way babies tend to hold their bodies at that age and doesn't focus their weight on one point. It distributes it across their legs and bottom. Whereas the BB hangs them from their crotch, a very different position, even though they look similar to the casual glance. Also, the BB allows a baby to be carried facing out and leaning slightly forward, still hanging from their crotch, which is an even worse position in terms of spinal development.

I'm guessing the chiro said slings can be tough on mama because a lot of people -- me included -- don't use them right. You're supposed to switch shoulders 50% of the time so your muscles get equal use, but most of us have a favorite side and use that one exclusively or nearly so, which can lead to uneven muscle development and fatigue.


----------



## sunshine*girl (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyand3littlemonsters* 
*Now i do feel like thw worlds worst mum







: i used a baby bjorn carrrier for both my ds Cameron and dd Caitlin and thought it was good i didn't know it could cause harm







i read good reviews so thought it would be good to have so when saw one quite cheap on ebay asked my mum to buy it for me
*


You know what? You did what you thought was best at the time. Nobody can fault you for that. The idea is now that you, and the rest of us, know better we will do better and pass the word around so more people will know.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Don't feel badly, Becky. You were wearingthem and keeping them close, and that's what they really need!

I have a Kangaroo Korner Adjustable Fleece Pouch that is awesome. It's a little warm, but that'll be great in the coming cold winter months when we get snow, plus I'm just always cold anyways. I got the sling when baby was about 4 weeks old, and she loves it! She's only 7 weeks old now, but I can see us getting lots of use out of it.

DH originally wanted a Bjorn to carry her, but now he wants his own sling! Yeah! A convert!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*Thanks i just get a bit oversensitive sometimes lol my children are my life and i don't like to think i might have done something that could cause harm. if we have anymore i might either make a carrier myself or buy one of
these*


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Becky, don't feel bad we all live and learn, I had a Baby Bjorn when dd was born but then discovered the Wilkinet whick eventually led to my sling obsession.
I'm another English Mummy from Manchester, nice to meet you.

If you do have another child there is a whole world of different slings out there so you can definitely find one to suit almost every mommy/child combination. A great place to buy them from in the UK is www.littlepossums.co.uk or www.sasaslings.co.uk but I actually wouldn't recommend the Premaxx bag much either, its not harmful to the baby, but you can't get it tight enough to make a really secure carry and its bulky and uncomfortable.

If you were interested in trying out a sling with Caitlin you could join www.slingmeet.co.uk to find someone who could show you some different types and show you how to use them.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I do not think that the Bjorn is good for any age, especially newborns. New babies like to be all squished and snuggled up and the bjorn does just the opposite.

I recommend a pouch for your newborn.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Baby bjorns are NOT good for their soft little spines. Yeah. They can be used but that doesn't mean they are "good" for them. I would NEVER put a child in one. I had one with DD because that's ALL I could get my hands on at the time. I didn't use it for long. I got a sling as soon as I could and have NEVER looked back.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollyeilis* 
My first was a hotsling pouch. Then I got into wraps. Then I got into mei tais. Now I'm all about my ergo.









That was the exact same order for me too! SO LOVING the ERGO!! and STILL got love for my Hotslings.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milopup* 

1) Is the Ergo with the infant insert suitable for newborns?
2) Any suggestions for Hot Slings sizing if I am between sizes?

Thanks again.









Yes, if you got the infant insert (or fashioned something similar) then wearing an infant in the ERGO would be ok. But, I think there are other options out there that are much more preferred for a newborn. I think the infant insert came because too many people didn't want to buy more than 1 carrier (crazy to even imagine, I know!







)

If you are between sizing with the Hotslings, I would size down for a little extra snugness.. but it depends on what age and how comfortable you are. If you prefer a loose hold, then go for the bigger size. It also depends on the fabric. The fleece fabrics are fantastic, as are their stretch cottons. Actually, I love all the prints..


----------



## milopup (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samantha546* 
Yes, if you got the infant insert (or fashioned something similar) then wearing an infant in the ERGO would be ok. But, I think there are other options out there that are much more preferred for a newborn. I think the infant insert came because too many people didn't want to buy more than 1 carrier (crazy to even imagine, I know!







)

If you are between sizing with the Hotslings, I would size down for a little extra snugness.. but it depends on what age and how comfortable you are. If you prefer a loose hold, then go for the bigger size. It also depends on the fabric. The fleece fabrics are fantastic, as are their stretch cottons. Actually, I love all the prints..









Thanks so much Samantha - now just hoping HotSlings gets my favorite pattern back in stock.


----------



## sunshine*girl (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milopup* 
Thanks so much Samantha - now just hoping HotSlings gets my favorite pattern back in stock.









Check the retailers!


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

I used a snugli which is similar to the bjorn when my daughter was a newborn. I didn't know anything about the possible consequences of using a front carrier back then. At any rate, she loved it, fell asleep instantly when I started walking around. When she had colic it was a life saver. Once she hit 13 pounds it was killing my back though and digging into my shoulders. I got a padded ring sling after that and it was much more comfy. She outgrew that too though. I'm pg again and this time I'm going to try the maya wrap, I've heard a lot of good things about them with people being able to comfortably carry toddlers. I don't think they'd be good for a newborn but I just wanted to point out that you'll want to think ahead and find a sling to use for a newborn as well as an older child


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

DH & I also used a bjorn with both our kids when they were newborns ('98 &'00). Had no idea it might be bad for their backs... hmmm.

Not for long periods of time, mostly I just carried them in my arms or was sitting & holding them in the first 4 months, after that I mostly just carried them on my hip until they were 2+. Which is also a straddle position from the crotch although I never really thought about it that way.

Anyway, I guess it's lucky their spines/postures don't seem to be affected by it today.


----------

